# Ποιητικομεταφραστικά απωθημένα, άκρως παρωχημένα



## Themis (Apr 1, 2012)

*Ποιητικομεταφραστικά απωθημένα, άκρως παρωχημένα*

_(Ανάδελφα όμως όχι. Εξαιρετικώς αφιερωμένα στις ποιητικές φλέβες της Λεξιλογίας και του Σαραντακολογίου)_

Πριν από πολλά τέρμινα, όταν η επαγγελματική ενασχόληση με τη μετάφραση με ρουφούσε ακατάσχετα, όταν δεν υπήρχε ακόμα ιντερνέτ κι όταν τα πανάκριβα τότε ξένα βιβλία αποτελούσαν σκοτεινό αντικείμενο ανεκπλήρωτου πόθου, χάραζα γραμμές άμυνας όπως-όπως: θα μετάφραζα μόνο κείμενα που, τουλάχιστον, δεν με ενοχλούν. Σύμφωνα με τις βίδες μου, ήταν αδύνατον να μη συγκινηθώ από το _Τραγούδι του Ρολάνδου_, ένα καταστατικό κείμενο της γαλλικής γλώσσας και της φεουδαρχικής μυθολογίας (το οποίο μάλιστα πρωτογνώρισα κι αγάπησα στην υπέροχη αγγλική μετάφραση της Dorothy Sayers!). Λαϊκή ή λαϊκότροπη ποίηση και ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο σε ένα: ο τέλειος συνδυασμός. Αλλά τίποτα δεν βάζει σε μεγαλύτερη δοκιμασία έναν φανατικό οπαδό της πιστής μετάφρασης και της προσεκτικής αντιστοίχισης από μια τόσο ριζική χρονική και πολιτισμική μετατόπιση ενός κειμένου – από τη “Γαλλία” (ή μάλλον Φραγκία, σύμφωνα με την ιστορικομεταφραστική επιλογή μου) του 11ου αιώνα, που υποτίθεται ότι μιλάει για τον 8ο, στην Ελλάδα του 20ού.

Αδύνατον να επεκταθούμε, άρα ας συνοψίσουμε τις βασικές επιλογές:


Τραγούδι που δεν μπορεί να τραγουδηθεί ή να απαγγελθεί με ρυθμό δεν είναι τραγούδι. Άλλο η φιλολογική μετάφραση. Η μετάφραση θα είναι τραγούδι κι αυτή.
Η προφανής αντιστοιχία (τηρουμένων πολλών αναλογιών) για την παρήχηση του πρωτοτύπου είναι ο ανομοιοκατάληκτος ιαμβικός δεκαπεντασύλλαβος.
Τα ιστορικά ντοκουμέντα χρειάζονται μεγάλο σεβασμό. Άρα, πιστή μετάφραση, κατά το δυνατόν στίχο προς στίχο. Να το διαβάζει και κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται για την ιστορία και να μην παραπλανάται.
Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, ο αυξημένος αριθμός συλλαβών του μεταφράσματος είναι ό,τι πρέπει για μια πιστή μετάφραση. Τα μετρικά κενά θα γεμίζουν όπως στο δημοτικό τραγούδι, δηλαδή με επανάληψη ή με πολυσύλλαβες (συνήθως σύνθετες) λέξεις που δεν αλλοιώνουν το πληροφοριακό περιεχόμενο.
Το πρωτότυπο είναι από απλούστατο έως άτεχνο. Όχι λοιπόν σύνθετα συντακτικά σχήματα, υπερβατά, υπέρμετρη επίδειξη ποιητικότητας. Το _Τραγούδι του Ρολάνδου_ δεν είναι _Ερωτόκριτος_!
Η πατίνα του χρόνου είναι αναγκαία, η κατάχρησή της απορριπτέα. Το μεταφρασμένο κείμενο πρέπει να μπορεί να διαβάζεται εύκολα από τον σημερινό αναγνώστη.
Η πατίνα αυτή είναι όμως ζόρικο πράγμα. Δύσκολο να μην παρασυρθείς σε φορμαλισμούς και ξενερώματα αν δεν πατάς (έστω όσο η γάτα) σε κάποια γλωσσική μορφή που είχε ενσωματωμένη μέσα της τη δύναμη της διήγησης. Κι αφού είχε τύχει να βρεθώ σε επαφή με τα κρητικά, θα δεχόμουν ακομπλεξάριστα τον γευστικό μπούσουλά τους μαζί με μερικούς όχι ακραίους τύπους (π.χ. το “εις” αντί για “σε”, ώστε να υπάρχει το παιχνίδισμα της ποικιλίας).
Τεχνική λεπτομέρεια: οι αδύνατοι τύποι των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών (τουλάχιστον οι κρίσιμοι) τονισμένοι, με έγκαιρη προειδοποίηση προς τον αναγνώστη. Δεν θα μετάφραζα ποίηση με το άγχος πώς μπορεί να διαβαστεί αυτό που γράφω!

Το σημείωμα αυτό ξεκίνησε με την πρόθεση να αντιπαραθέσει τις σαφέστατες επιλογές και την προδοσία τους και να στοχαστεί πάνω στην προδοσία. Θα ήταν όμως αδύνατον να μην πάρει πολύ μεγάλη έκταση, οπότε αρχίζουν κατευθείαν σαρωτικές εκπτώσεις, για να καταλήξουμε απλώς και μόνο σε μια στοιχειωδέστατη δειγματοληψία (που κι αυτής ο σχολιασμός δεν είναι καθόλου πλήρης). Χρειάζεται να ειπωθεί ότι έγινε μικρό μόνο μέρος της μετάφρασης, επειδή δεν βρέθηκε ενδιαφερόμενος εκδότης και έπρεπε να τρώμε πού και πού το κατιτίς μας. (_Παρέκβαση_: Μού έχει μείνει αξέχαστη η απάντηση ενός μεγαλοεκδότη: “Δεν αγοράζουν ποίηση. Εδώ ο Όμηρος δεν πουλάει, αυτό θα πουλήσει;”). Η μετάφραση δεν έγινε, επειδή δεν κατόρθωσε να οριστεί κοινωνικά σαν αλλότρια ιδιοκτησία κι έτσι να αποκτήσει δικαίωμα στην ύπαρξη. Ό,τι λοιπόν αναφερθεί δεν θα αφορά ένα οριστικοποιημένο κείμενο. Πολλά μπορεί να άλλαζαν, αλλά δεν θα το μάθω ποτέ. Μαζί με τους μεταφρασμένους στίχους παραθέτω, όχι το πρωτότυπο (δεν είμαι τόσο φαν των εξτρίμ σπορ), αλλά την κυριολεκτικότατη, λέξη προς λέξη απόδοση σε σύγχρονα γαλλικά από τον Jean Dufournet (εκδ. _Flammarion_), εκτός αν τυχόν μάς χρειαστεί και το πρωτότυπο.

Ο Κάρολος ο κύρης μας, ο ρήγας Καρλομάγνος
εφτά χρόνους ολάκερους στέκει στην Ισπανία,
όλη τη χώρα πάτησε κι αγγίζει του πελάγου·
(Charles le roi, notre grand empereur / sept ans tout pleins est resté en Espagne. / Jusqu’à la mer il a conquis les hautes terres; – στίχοι 1-3)

Το κακό πράσινο ανθρωπάκι μού τσιρίζει υστερικά στ’ αυτί:

—Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες! Πού είναι ο ‘αυτοκράτορας’; Και πού βρήκες στον στίχο αυτό και τον ‘Κάρολο’ και τον ‘Καρλομάγνο’ μαζί; Γιατί δεν λες ‘Ο Κάρολος ο ρήγας μας, ο μέγας αυτοκράτωρ’; Ακριβώς αυτό λέει. Δεν σ’ αρέσει; Ε, και; Ας είναι άτεχνο, έτσι δεν έλεγες; Και μετά τι τις έκανες τις ‘hautes terres’; Ζόρικο μεταφραστικά βέβαια, τι να λέμε τώρα, για υψίπεδα και βουνοκορφές; Οπότε το εξαφανίζουμε, ε; Traditore!

—Μα εγώ φταίω που ονοματίζει τον Κάρολο με εκατό τρόπους και χωρίς καμιά προειδοποίηση; Το ίδιο σκέφτηκε και η Sayers. Ας προϊδεαστεί ο έλληνας αναγνώστης. Ευκαιρία είναι. Πρέπει να διαβάζεται εύκολα, είπαμε. Αυτό σημαίνει να ’ναι και κομματάκι ψιλοομορφούλης ο στίχος. Τι ‘αυτοκράτωρ’ μού τσαμπουνάς _για τον πρώτο στίχο_; Κι αν το γυρίσουμε στο “Ο μέγας αυτοκράτορας, ο ρήγας Καρλομάγνος” μάς λείπει το κτητικό (_nostre_ emperere), που είναι κι αυτό σημαντικό. Όσο για τις ‘hautes terres’, αν λέγαμε “τα ορεινά επάτησε” θα ήταν κάπως προβληματικό για τη γεωμορφολογία της Ισπανίας. Άσε που τρεις στίχους παρακάτω έχουμε “η Σαραγόσα η ορεινή”: επανάληψη που θα μάς έριχνε ποιητικά κάτω απ’ το πρωτότυπο! Λίγους στίχους μετά, βρίσκουμε τον Κάρολο αραχτό στην Κόρδοβα, αφού έχει ήδη κυριεύσει το Τολέδο κι ένα σωρό πόλεις. Δεν εννοεί κιόλας ότι, μόλις ο φράγκικος στρατός πέρασε τα Πυρηναία, έσπευσε δεξιά κι αριστερά στις πλησιέστερες πλαζ! Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται ο στίχος.

—Μπα, μπα, τι βλέπω; _Ερμηνεύουμε;_​

Κι όταν εις το παλάτι σου γιορτή μεγάλη θά 'χεις
τον Σαιν Μισέλ τον άγιο πρεπούμενα τιμώντας,
έρχεται κι ο Μαρσίλιος, τον λόγο του σού δίνει·
και στις πηγούλες του Θεού, στις κρήνες των θαυμάτων, 
θε να γυρίσει χριστιανός και βάφτισμα να πάρει".
"Ψυχή να σώσει το μπορεί", ο Κάρολος τού λέει.
(Quand vous serez en votre palais royal, / à la grande fête de saint Michel du Péril, / mon maître vous rejoindra, il l’assure; / dans vos bains, que Dieu fit pour vous, / là il veut devenir chrétien ” / Charles répond : “ Il peut encore être sauvé ” – στίχοι 151-156)

Το κακό πράσινο ανθρωπάκι φοράει ένα άκρως ειρωνικό μειδίαμα:

—Καλά με τον ‘saint Michel du Péril’, αλλά εκείνες τις πηγούλες και τις κρήνες τι τις ήθελες; Λογοτεχνίζουμε ασυστόλως; Κι ακόμα κυριότερο: δεν λέει ότι μπορεί να σώσει “την ψυχή του”, λέει μόνο ότι μπορεί να σωθεί. _Ερμηνεύεις!_

—Οι πηγούλες και οι κρήνες έτσι μού βγήκαν, και μού άρεσαν. Άμα σού βγει κάτι που σού αρέσει, δεν το σκοτώνεις έτσι εύκολα χωρίς _σοβαρό λόγο_. Κι όσο για την ερμηνεία, δεν τη γλυτώνεις. Αν πεις απλώς ότι “μπορεί να σωθεί”, ο άλλος είναι δυνατόν να εννοήσει σωτηρία από τη στρατιωτική συντριβή. Αν πεις “τη σωτηρία τη μπορεί”, έχεις δώσει ερμηνεία κι επίσης έχεις ασκημίσει τον στίχο. Όσοι θεωρούν σκόπιμο να μη μείνει ασάφεια κλίνουν προς τη χριστιανική σωτηρία, όπως άλλωστε ταιριάζει μια χαρά με τα συμφραζόμενα και με την όλη μυθοπλασία περί χριστιανοσύνης εναντίον απίστων. Η πεζή γαλλική απόδοση του Pierre Jonin (εκδ. Gallimard) λέει: “Alors il pourra encore_ obtenir son salut_”. H Sayers λέει: “He yet may _save his soul_ alive”. Υπάρχουν άραγε αμφιβολίες για το είδος της σωτηρίας; Άσε που το πρωτότυπο λέει “Uncore purrat _guarir_”. Η θεραπεία της ψυχής είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα! Άλλο να αποφεύγεις τις ερμηνείες κι άλλο να φοβάσαι και τον ίσκιο σου. Η φορμαλιστική αποχή από την ερμηνεία συχνότατα είναι μια σαφής ερμηνεία, και καθόλου σπάνια _ύπουλη_ ερμηνεία.​

Ταχιά ταχιά απ' το στρωμνί σηκώθηκεν ο ρήγας,
κινάει για τη λειτουργιά και θερμοπροσευχάται.
Κάτω από πεύκο λυγερό πηγαίν’ η αφεντιά του
και κράζει τους βαρώνους του κονσούλτο για να κάμουν·
χωρίς των Φράγκων ορμηνειά βουλή καμιά δεν βγάνει.
[– Αλλαγή ‘στροφής’ (laisse) – ]
Κάτω από πεύκο λυγερό ο βασιλέας στέκει
και για συμβούλιο καλεί όλη τη βαρωνεία.
(L’empereur s’est levé de bon matin. / Le roi a écouté la messe et les matines. / Sous un pin le roi s’en est allé. / Il convoque ses barons pour tenir son conseil : / sur l’avis des Français il veut en tout se régler. /// L’empereur s’en va sous un pin. / Il convoque ses barons pour tenir son conseil, – στίχοι 163-169)

– Ενδιαφέρουσα παρέκβαση: Ας σημειωθεί ότι το πρωτότυπο δεν μιλάει για “Français” αλλά για “cels de France ”, δηλαδή “Γαλλίας”/”Φραγκίας” ή “γαλλικές”/“φράγκικες”, εννοείται συμβουλές. Οι δύο γαλλικές αποδόσεις που έχω πρόχειρες εθνικίζουν. Η Sayers όχι. Εξυπακούεται ότι στα ελληνικά το πρόβλημα (Γάλλος/ Φράγκος) πολλαπλασιάζεται. Το_ Robert Étymologique_ είναι σαφέστατο: “*français* – réfection tardive (XVIIIe s.) de franceis (1080, Chanson de Roland), françois (XIIe s.), est un dérivé suffixé de France, du bas latin Francia, ‘pays des Franks’ ”. Η ελληνική απόδοση “Γάλλοι/Γαλλία” θα ήταν άλλωστε εντελώς ανιστόρητη. Νομίζω ότι, πιο κάτω, τον στίχο 177 (“des Francs de France il y en eut plus de mille”) ευλόγως τον μεταφράζω: “όλοι τους Φράγκοι της Φραγκιάς, χίλιοι και παραπάνω”).


Ας αφήσουμε το ζήτημα της ορθογράφησης του βαρώνου και της βαρωνείας, να δούμε γιατί λυσσομανάει το κακό πράσινο ανθρωπάκι:

—Καλά η λυγεράδα του πεύκου, γεμίσματα θα μού πεις, αλλά οι στίχοι “και κράζει τους βαρώνους του κονσούλτο για να κάμουν” / “και για συμβούλιο καλεί όλη τη βαρωνεία”; Στο πρωτότυπό σου είναι λέξη προς λέξη ίδιοι, με μόνη εξαίρεση δύο παραλλαγές (cunseill/conseill, finer/fenir) που δεν φαίνεται να έχουν την παραμικρή σημασία, απλώς τότε δεν είχε αναπτυχθεί η λαθολογία. _Τολμάς_ να τους μεταφράζεις τόσο διαφορετικά; Και από πού, παρακαλώ σε, θα προκύψει το άτεχνο του πράγματος;

—Μού φαίνεται ότι παραγνωριστήκαμε, σιχαμένο ανθρωπάκι. Στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι προφανές ότι με δυσαρέστησε η πλήρης ομοιότητα: άνθρωπος είμαι, έχω κι εγώ τα όριά μου. Μετά για σκέψου: οι δύο στίχοι έχουν πραγματολογικά _εντελώς ταυτόσημο_ περιεχόμενο, κι όμως γευστικά παραλλάσσουν. Δεν είναι υπέροχο; Μην ξεχνάς κιόλας ότι οι οσοδήποτε τεκμηριωμένες παραδοχές του μεταφραστή (“το όχι το σωστό”) καθόλου δεν σημαίνουν ότι δεν θα λιθοβοληθεί. Αναγκάζεται λοιπόν, καλού-κακού, να σέρνει μαζί του κι ένα κράνος: άτεχνο, μα νον τρόπο! Κι έπειτα, αν το ευχαριστιέσαι μεταφράζοντας, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι καλύτερο —επ’ ωφελεία σου και επ’ ωφελεία της ανθρωπότητας, βεβαίως βεβαίως. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, μην ξεχνάς ότι μιλάμε για μια μετάφραση που τελικά _δεν_ έγινε, άρα είναι δική μας και θα μάς ανήκει για πάντα. Χαλάρωσε λοιπόν. Όσο θα υπάρχουμε, θα μπορούμε να συνδιαλεγόμαστε επί του θέματος, σε κλίμα αμοιβαίας ασυνεννοησίας και συνενοχής.​

Για να αποφύγουμε ωστόσο τον άμεσο λιθοβολισμό από το εξαγριωμένο με τις ιδιοτροπίες μας αναγνωστικό πλήθος, ας κλείσουμε με έναν αντιπερισπασμό. Λίγο σασπένς, μέχρι εμείς να φυγαδευτούμε σώοι και αβλαβείς.

Τι προτείνει ο τρανός κόμητας Ρολάνδος;

Ο Κάρολος ο βασιλιάς απόσωσε τον λόγο
και ο Ρολάνδος ο τρανός έχει βαρυγκωμήσει·
θέλει τα ενάντια να πει και είν' ανταριασμένος.
Φωνάζει εις τον ρήγα του: "Μαρσίλιο μην πιστέψεις!
[...]
Στον πόλεμο που αρχίνηξες σταματημό μη δίνεις,
στη Σαραγόσα οδήγα μας με τ' άρματα για μάχη.
Κι αν είναι χρεία, ώστε να ζεις ζωσμένη να την έχεις
και γδικιωμό απ' τον άθλιο για τους συντρόφους πάρε".

Και πώς τουμπάρει την κατάσταση “ο Γκανελόν που προδοσιά μέσα στον νου του βάνει”;

"Πίστη μη δίνεις σ' άφρονα", αυτά τα λόγια λέει,
"μηδέ εμέ μηδ' αλλουνού, μόν' το καλό σου στέργε.
Αν το μαντάτο που 'στειλε ο ρήγας ο Μαρσίλιος
λέει σου δίνει υποταγή και πίστης όρκο κάνει
την Ισπανία να κρατεί κατά την πεθυμιά σου
και εις την πίστη του Θεού το γόνυ του να κλίνει,
όποιος κι αν είπε, βασιλιά, εμείς για ν' αρνηθούμε
αυτός μάς δίνει, κύρη μου, θανάτου καταδίκη.
Η ορμηνειά αλαζονιάς τον νου ας μη σκοτίζει,
της σύνεσης ρήγ’ άκουγε, όχι αμυαλοσύνης".

Με τραγικές συνέπειες για πολλά πρόσωπα. Αλλά όχι για την αεί θριαμβεύουσα χριστιανοσύνη των δοκιμασμένων μεθόδων (“σ’ όλη την πόλη άπιστος κανείς δεν απομένει / παρά προσκύνησε Χριστό ή θάνατο εβρήκε”).





Eight phases of _The Song of Roland_ in one picture (_from: Wikipedia_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Είχα την τύχη να διαβάσω αυτό το κομμάτι πριν από λίγες μέρες και μου φάνηκε αμέσως συναρπαστικό. Κάθε ματιά στον κόσμο ενός μεταφραστή ή μιας μεταφράστριας είναι συναρπαστική. Πολύ περισσότερο με ένα πρωτότυπο τόσο απαιτητικό.

Είναι κρίμα που δεν ωρίμασε και δεν ολοκληρώθηκε αυτή η προσπάθεια. Όμως υπάρχει πάντα ελπίδα. Μακάρι τα πράγματα να έρθουν έτσι, Θέμη, ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορείς και να θέλεις να αναμετρηθείς πάλι με το αρχαίο έπος --κι αυτή τη φορά, η προσπάθεια να ολοκληρωθεί με επιτυχία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2012)

+1 στον προλαλήσαντα.

Για πες στο κακό πράσινο ανθρωπάκι να σ' αφήσει ήσυχο να δουλέψεις!

Κι άμα δεν του αρέσει, πες του να διαβάσει το ρητό πού 'χω στην υπογραφή μου και να το κάνει γαργάρα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2012)

Θα αποτολμήσω δειλά να γράψω για πρώτη φορά εδώ μέσα, όχι γιατί ό,τι έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα δεν ήταν ενδιαφέρον, αλλά γιατί ειδικά αυτό το κείμενο με συγκίνησε ιδιαίτερα. Συμπτωματικά, σε ένα σημερινό μου σχόλιο στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου, έγραψα σε έναν συν-σχολιαστή ότι με πιάνει τρόμος όποτε χρειαστεί να μεταφράσω ποίηση και, ευτυχώς για μένα, δεν συμβαίνει καθόλου συχνά. Σκύβω ταπεινά το κεφάλι σε όποιον αναμετριέται παλικαρίσια μ' αυτό το θεριό και του εύχομαι κουράγιο και πολλή, πολλή έμπνευση. Το ίδιο εύχομαι και σ' εσένα. Και θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τα αποτελέσματα της... αναμέτρησης! 

Να 'σαι καλά -ή, όπως θα το λέγαμε κάπως πιο παλιομοδίτικα, είθε η Μούσα να οδηγεί το χέρι σου


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 2, 2012)

Θέμη, η παρουσία και η συμμετοχή σας είναι τιμή για οποιοδήποτε ιστότοπο. Η δε ανάρτηση απλά 'μει και δέρνει.

Εγώ θα έφτιαχνα ιστολόγιο μόνο και μόνο για να ανεβάσω μία τέτοια μετάφραση. Δεν της αξίζει να μένει καταχωνιασμένη. Σκεφτείτε το.


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα καλά (έως συγκινητικά) λόγια σας. Μου δίνετε κουράγιο - δεν ξέρω ακριβώς για ποιο πράγμα, αλλά σίγουρα κουράγιο μου δίνετε.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2012)

Αν ο ύψιστος έπαινος είναι να εμπνέεσαι και να αντιγράφεις κάτι που σου αρέσει, καταθέτω εδώ το κομπλιμέντο μου:

Ο Κάρολος ο ρήγας μας και μέγας βασιλέας
χρόνους εφτά ολόσωστους στην Ισπανία εδιάβη,
τα όρη της επάτησε, ώς της στεριάς το πέρα.

Κι όταν εις το παλάτι σου το ρηγικό θα μένεις,
στου Αρχαγγέλου τη γιορτή, τη μέρα τη μεγάλη,
τότε θα σ’ εύρη ο αυθέντης μου, το λόγο του σου δίνει.
Στις κολυμπήθρες που έκαμε ο Πλάστης μας για σένα,
εκεί θα γένει χριστιανός και βάφτισμα θα πάρει».

Από νωρίς σηκώθηκεν ο μέγας βασιλέας,
στον όρθρο και στη λειτουργιά πήγε να προσκυνήσει.
Κάτω απ’ τον πεύκο κάθισε, ως ρήγας οπού ήτον,
κι έκραξε τους μπαρούνους του να κάμει το κονσέγιο,
κατά των Φράγκων τη βουλή ήθελ’ να κυβερνάει.

Κάτω απ’ τον πεύκο το δασύ κάθισε ο βασιλέας
κι έκραξε τους μπαρούνους του να κάμει το κονσέγιο.​

Παρατηρήσεις
1. Λυγερό είναι το κυπαρίσσι· ο πεύκος καλύτερα δασύς παρά λυγερός.
2. Μικρολεπτομέρεια, για λίγη παραπάνω πατίνα: θα μπορούσε να είναι Κάρουλος αντί Κάρολος.
3. «Μπαρούνης» και «κονσέγιο» υπάρχουν στο Λεξικό Κριαρά της Μεσαιωνικής.


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά, Εαρίωνα, και πολλά ευχαριστώ που μοιράζεσαι τις εμπνεύσεις σου. Είναι πολύ γόνιμο να βλέπει κανείς κι άλλες ιδέες, να παρατηρεί συγκλίσεις και αποκλίσεις, και όλα αυτά να μη μπορούν να μετρηθούν στη στείρα κλίμακα του σωστού/λάθους. Μια που κόπιασες, όμως, ας τρατάρω κι εγώ μερικές σκόρπιες σκέψεις και μερικά ντεσού. Χωρίς ποτέ να ξεχνάω ότι, επειδή η μετάφρασή μου δεν οριστικοποιήθηκε, είναι δύσκολο να σταθώ σε λεπτομέρειες.

Όταν αντέγραφα τα κομμάτια που μπήκαν στο σημειωματάκι για τα τετράχρονα, έκανα μόνο δύο ειδών ψιλοαλλαγές: περισσότερα κόμματα και κάποια κοψίματα φωνηέντων που θα έπρεπε να συμπροφερθούν για να βγαίνει το μέτρο. Για να το κάνω, επηρεάστηκα κυρίως από κουβέντες που έγιναν στη Λεξιλογία, γιατί τις περισσότερες φορές οι κλασικές καταγραφές δημοτικών τραγουδιών, μυθιστοριών και ανάλογων ποιημάτων δεν το πολυσυνήθιζαν. Αν ο ρυθμός του ιαμβικού δεκαπεντασύλλαβου σου βγαίνει εντελώς φυσικά, δεν κινδυνεύεις να μπερδευτείς. Αλλά οι αποστάσεις μεγαλώνουν, και η απομάκρυνση κάνει μερικά ευνόητα να μην είναι πια τόσο ευνόητα. Το κριτήριο είναι πάντα να βοηθιέται ο σημερινός αναγνώστης.

Παρ' όλο που είχα αποφασίσει να μην κάνω καμιά ουσιαστική αλλαγή, κόντεψα να κάνω μία: να βάλω, έστω σαν προσωρινό placeholder, το "σκιερό" στη θέση του "λυγερού", για το πεύκο βέβαια. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σ' αυτό που λες, είναι περίπου ζευγάρι το "κυπαρίσσι" και το "λυγερό". Δεν το έκανα τελικά. Ο ένας λόγος ήταν ασφαλώς ότι είπα τελικά να μην αλλάξω τίποτα. Υπήρχε όμως κι άλλος ένας: ότι η ηχητική λυγεράδα του "λυγερού" μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ που έπρεπε _εκείνο_ να μείνει σαν placeholder, για να μου υπενθυμίζει ότι οφείλω να προσπαθήσω να βρω μια λύση ανάλογης λυγεράδας.

Εδώ που τα λέμε, έχω και μια τρέλα που τη γράφω με πολλά "λ": την τρέλλλα του λάμδα. ( Δευτερευόντως, μου τη δδίνει και το δέλτα. Το όνομα της κόρης μου - καμία σχέση με όνομα γιαγιάδων - τα έχει αυτά τα δύο. Τυχαίο; ). Όταν γράφω ή μεταφράζω ποίηση, κάνω αυτό που νομίζω ότι κάνουν λίγο-πολύ όλοι: το απαγγέλλω από μέσα μου και απ' έξω μου, κι όταν είναι ιαμβικός δεκαπεντασύλλαβος το τραγουδάω κιόλας. Βγαίνει ένα συμπέρασμα: ωραίο είναι, ή δεν είναι και τόσο ωραίο, ας σκεφτούμε κάτι άλλο. Δεν γίνεται φυσικά καμία ανάλυση. Αλλά _εκ των υστέρων_ βλέπω ότι μου αρέσουν οι απέριττοι και λυγεροί ήχοι, με την απαραίτητη αισθησιακή ύγρανση του λάμδα και τη σφριγηλή κομψότητα του δέλτα. Αν μου έρθει στο μυαλό κάτι που ανταποκρίνεται σ' αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις, δύσκολα εκτοπίζεται στη συνέχεια.

Ανεκδοτολογική παρέκβαση εν είδει παραδείγματος: Η επική διήγηση του Δαεμάνου για τη μάχη του με σκορπιούς και κατσαρίδες μου είχε εμπνεύσει μια Δαεμανοσκορπιομαχία. Το σκηνικό ήταν "_της Πίνδος οι βουνοκορφές_", κι όμως ο ήρωας αυτού του μίνι chanson de geste (pas moins que ça!) έλεγε: "Ελάτε _λάμιες του γιαλού_, φαρμακερά σκορπίδια / όλεθρος είν' η χέρα μου κι εσείς αποκαΐδια". Τρελό, ε; Γνωστές βέβαια κι οι λάμιες του γιαλού, αλλά εδώ μάλλον απείχαμε πολύ από τον φλοίσβο των κυμάτων. Κι έπειτα υπήρχε η προφανής, μετρικά ταιριαστή και απολύτως θεμελιωμένη λύση: λάμιες _του νερού_, αφού κιόλας η δημοτική παράδοση τις συνδέει με το νερό και τις βάζει συχνά-πυκνά καραούλι στα πηγάδια να παραμονεύουν με μορφή πανώριας κόρης τον νεαρό που θα μπει για να βγάλει το χαμένο δαχτυλίδι και δεν θα ξαναβγεί ποτέ. Κι όμως οι λάμιες του γιαλού έμειναν. Ακόμα κι αμέσως μετά τη δημοσίευση μπήκα με πρόθεση να κάνω edit και να βάλω "του νερού" - αλλά τελικά δεν το άλλαξα (και γέλασα πολύ μόνος μου σκεπτόμενος το όλο θέμα). Άλλη ηχητική κλάση οι λάμιες του γιαλού κι άλλη οι λάμιες του νερού! Άσε που, καθώς δεν επρόκειτο να επεξεργαστώ παραπέρα τον στίχο, θα είχαμε τέσσερα ρο στη σειρά (Ελάτε λάμιες του νε*ρ*ού, φα*ρ*μακε*ρ*ά σκο*ρ*πίδια) και ο στίχος θα γινόταν σαν γυαλόχαρτο. Για να βρουν λοιπόν τον θάνατό τους, οι δύσμοιρες οι λάμιες θα αναγκαζόντουσαν να κάνουν πορεία α-λα Κράκεν. Σε κανέναν δεν είχαμε υποχρέωση, οπότε σκασίλα μας.

Όλα αυτά μπορεί να φαίνονται πολύ υποκειμενικά, και είναι. Ωστόσο, το τελικό "αντικειμενικό" αποτέλεσμα σ' αυτά ακριβώς δίνει σάρκα και απ' αυτά αντλεί την (αισθητική τουλάχιστον) συνοχή του. Μπορεί να αρέσει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο ή καθόλου, αλλά δεν θα πάει μακριά αν είναι αισθητικά ανερμάτιστο ή αν είναι αισθητικά δύσπεπτο για τον σημερινό αναγνώστη. Από τη μια λοιπόν όχι πραγματολογικά ξεστρατίσματα στη μετάφραση ενός ιστορικού ντοκουμέντου, απ' την άλλη τραγούδι είναι το πρωτότυπο και τραγούδι πρέπει να είναι κι η μετάφραση, και μάλιστα για τον σημερινό αναγνώστη. Δύσκολες ισορροπίες, ή μάλλον ακροβασίες, αλλά και γι' αυτό συναρπαστικές.

Εκεί που μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι ίσως θα τείναμε να αποκλίνουμε κάπως είναι στην αντίληψη για την πατίνα του χρόνου. Το λέω χωρίς βεβαιότητα και σπεύδω να επεξηγήσω λίγο περισσότερο πώς βλέπω τα πράγματα. Η μανέστρα τα ζητάει τα ιστορικά υλικά της, αλλά η αυθεντικότητα των υλικών δεν είναι εγγύηση. Εφόσον βέβαια ξεκινάμε με την παραδοχή ότι ο αναγνώστης πρέπει να έχει την αίσθηση ενός _σημερινού_ ποιήματος που έχει παλαιική γεύση επειδή μιλάει για τα παλιά, όχι ενός _παλιού_ ποιήματος. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα π.χ. τους "μπαρούνους", γιατί είναι ήχος σκληρός και ανοίκειος για τον σημερινό αναγνώστη. Ούτε "Κάρουλος" θα έλεγα. Κι αν φτάναμε να μιλάμε για το ποιο ακριβώς κομμάτι πανοπλίας τρύπησε η μια λόγχη ή το άλλο σπαθί, η κυριολεκτική απόδοση μπορεί να μας οδηγούσε σε φιλολογική μετάφραση και σε έναν μη ειδικό αναγνώστη που δεν θα καταλάβαινε πολλά, θα κουραζόταν και ίσως θα έκλεινε οριστικά το βιβλίο πριν το τελειώσει. Δεν είναι ζήτημα ιστορικής ακρίβειας. Η χρονική και πολιτισμική απόσταση μας αναγκάζει να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι στις επιλογές μας. Στο ένα άκρο βρίσκεται η φιλολογική μετάφραση με το ειδικό κοινό της και τις άπειρες υποσημειώσεις της. Στο άλλο άκρο βρίσκεται μια "κανονική" μετάφραση, που επιδιώκει μια εύλογη ισοδυναμία στη σχέση του εκάστοτε αναγνωστικού κοινού (ή ακροατηρίου) με το ποίημα.

Το _Τραγούδι του Ρολάνδου_ είχε μπει για τα καλά στο ρεπερτόριο των τροβαδούρων και δεν χωράει αμφιβολία ότι οι ακροατές και αναγνώστες το κατανοούσαν αβίαστα. Αν μεταφερθούμε στο σήμερα, τα πράγματα σαφώς δυσκολεύουν. Η πραγματολογική ακρίβεια, ο σεβασμός στο ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο, μπάζουν αναπόφευκτα κάμποσες δυσκολίες. Η (ταιριαστή με το πρωτότυπο) εκφραστική λιτότητα, η πατίνα του χρόνου που ξέρει να συγκρατηθεί και να μη γίνει γρίφος, κρατάνε το ίσο. Ο αναγνώστης που θέλει να κάνει το ταξίδι ούτε θα ανεβαίνει συνέχεια κακοτράχαλους λόφους ούτε θα αποκοιμιέται στη βαριεμάρα της ισιάδας. Άλλο βέβαια να το λέμε κι άλλο να το κατορθώνουμε, αλλά τέλος πάντων τις καλές προθέσεις τις έχουμε. Και συγγνώμη για τη φλυαρία.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Themis said:


> [...] Και συγγνώμη για τη φλυαρία.



Για ιδές τα πόσο θαυμαστά 
με τέχνη δουλεμένα
πόσο γλυκά κι από καρδιά
τούτα είναι γραμμένα!

Ίντα να πω σαν τα θωρώ
σαν πίνω τον καφέ μου;
Μόνο να σκύψω γω μπορώ
το βλέμμα στον ντελβέ μου
Να σκύψω, να συλλογιστώ:
«Μα ποια καλοτυχία
ήταν αυτή που σ' έφερε
μες στη Λεξιλογία;»

Αν να διαβάζω ήθελε
μια τέτοια "φλυαρία"
- καθημερνή απόλαυση
του λόγου σου η μαγεία -
άλλο μπλιο δεν θα ήθελα
σε τούτη την πορεία.


 Δηλαδή, αν ένα ειδυλλιακό δειλινό κάποια λυγερή σού δηλώσει: «Λέγομαι Λήδα, κατάγομαι από το Αϊδίνι, την αρχαία Λυδία, Ελληνίδα αναδάμ παπαδάμ - δεν είμαι δειλή ούτε δολερή, μόνο ολίγον άδηλη, δέλεαρ άδολο δεδηλωμένα - δουλεύω στη Δήλο και ασχολούμαι δειλά δειλά κι ερασιτεχνικά με τη συλλογή και αποδελτίωση δελταρίων» (a delectable, delicious dilettante), 
θα γίνεις ταπεινός της δούλος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Λαδί, δολωματία Δάελμαν!


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2012)

daeman said:


> θα γίνεις ταπεινός της δούλος;


Μα θέλει και λώτημα;


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μα θέλει και λώτημα;



Με όλο τον σεβασμό, επειδή παρασοβαρεύτηκα σήμερα, το δαιμόνιο ασφυκτιά και ξεσπάει με τον Κλιζ να απαγγέλλει την "Προσευχή" του Λέρμοντοφ. 

Γιατί το θυμήθηκε τώρα αυτό, δεν νομίζω πως είναι απορίας άξιο, και τις ανατροπές τις συνηθίζει το άτιμο:





 
*Προσευχή
*
Σε μια στιγμή ζωής, στιγμή απελπισίας,
Όταν γεμίζει την καρδιά μου πόνος και καημός,
Μια προσευχή απλή και θαυμαστή 
Απ' έξω ξαναλέω καθημερινώς.

_Υπάρχει δύναμη ευλογημένη
Στο δέσιμο των λόγων ζωντανών
Και αναπνέει από μέσα τους,
Μια γοητεία ανεξήγητη ήχων θεϊκών_.

Το βάρος πέφτει από πάνω μου,
Η στενοχώρια φεύγει πιο μακριά,
Πιστεύω, κλαίω, χαίρομαι
Και νιώθω την ψυχή μου ελαφριά. 

Μετάφραση: Γιώργος Σοϊλεμεζίδης


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 4, 2012)

Themis said:


> Εδώ που τα λέμε, έχω και μια τρέλα που τη γράφω με πολλά "λ": την τρέλλλα του λάμδα. ( Δευτερευόντως, μου τη δδίνει και το δέλτα. Το όνομα της κόρης μου - καμία σχέση με όνομα γιαγιάδων - τα έχει αυτά τα δύο. Τυχαίο; ).


Λήδα; Λυδία; Αδελαΐδα;


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2012)

Το βρήκες, Αόρατη. Η γνώση εξειδικεύτηκε, οπότε οδηγούμαστε στο κατά Ματσάδο αποτέλεσμα:


> Όταν η γνώση εξειδικεύεται, αυξάνεται ο συνολικός όγκος του πολιτισμού.


Τώρα, πόσο θέλουμε να αυξάνουμε τον όγκο ενός πολιτισμού που έχει την τάση να μας πλακώσει είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Άλλωστε και ο Ματσάδο συνεχίζει:


> Αυτό είναι το όνειρο και η παρηγοριά των ειδικών. Πόσα ξέρουμε εμείς όλοι! Αυτό αλήθεια δεν το ξέρει κανείς!


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

Ας πούμε πως ό,τι ακολουθεί είναι ένα απροειδοποίητο διαγώνισμα. Βγάλτε χαρτί και μολύβι.
Ερώτηση μία και μόνη:
Παρατηρήστε προσεκτικά τις δύο παρακάτω εικόνες. Είναι φανερό ότι έχουν αποσπαστεί από κάποιο κόμικ με θέμα το θρύλο του Ρολάνδου. Ποιος καλλιτέχνης το δημιούργησε;


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2012)

Επέρασε πολύς καιρός, διαβήκαν δυο αιώνες
και του Ρολάνδου ο θάνατος μες στην καρδιά θεριεύει,
με θρύλο εζυμώθηκε, στα χείλη ανεβαίνει.
Οι τροβαδούροι τραγουδούν και την ψυχή ευφραίνουν.
- Ακούστε, αφέντες, να σας πω για τον τρανό Ρολάνδο
που 'γινε του Χριστού φρουρός και χάρος των απίστων.
Και στα στερνά σαν του 'στειλε η προδοσιά το τέλος
στου Ρονσεβό το πέρασμα με πλήθος Σαρακήνους,
μη δείλιασε, μη κόμπιασε, μη για βοήθεια κράζει.
Σαν λιόντας εβρυχήθηκε και τους απίστους κόβει,
το δοξασμένο το σπαθί λύπηση δεν γνωρίζει.
Βουνό σωριάζονται αυτοί, μα και πληγές τού δίδουν.
- Σάλπισε, κόμη, σάλπισε, ο Ολιβιέ τού κρένει
άμα σ' ακούσει ο βασιλιάς, οπίσω θε να στρέψει
μαζί μ' όλο τ' ανίκητο το φράγκικο φουσάτο.
- Γυναίκεια δεν εγίνηκε η μάχη η εδική μου,
από ντροπή και θάνατο το μνήμα εγώ διαλέγω.
Μόν' το σπαθί μου ο Ντουραντάλ σε άπιστους μην πέσει.
Τ' αδράχνει και με βια πολλή το έκρουσε στον βράχο,
μα το σπαθί απόμεινε κι ο βράχος εχωρίστη.
- Σάλπισε, κόμη, σάλπισε, δεν είν' για τη ζωή μας
μα ο θάνατος ο τίμιος αγδίκιωτος μη μείνει,
δεν πέσαμε οι Σαρακηνοί για να γιορτάσουν νίκη.
Και στων στερνώνε τα στερνά ο κόμητας σαλπίζει,
στις χίλιες δυο λαβωματιές τα αίματα ρυάκι.
Αγέρι αχόρταγα ρουφά το τιμημένο στήθος,
το μήνυμα επρόφταξε τον ρήγα Καρλομάγνο.
Θανάτου είναι σάλπισμα που όρθιο πεθαίνει
και στέλνει σήμα γδικιωμού κι ολέθρου των απίστων.
(Το ποιος τα εζωγράφιζε εγώ δεν το κατέχω.
Τα Κλασσικά μού θύμισε τα Εικονογραφημένα,
μα όνομα μη μου ζητάς, δεν έχω να σου δώσω).


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2012)

Δεν αντέχω να μην το πω. Έχω άγνοια βέβαια, αλλά δεν πιστεύω στις συμπτώσεις. Μήπως είναι ο Moebius;


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

Όχι. Άλλος, εξίσου διάσημος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2012)

Μήπως αυτό;
http://www.cubitusbd.com/Illustrations/page 15/005.gif


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2012)

Δεν είναι ίδια τεχνοτροπία, αν κρίνω από το μαγουλάκι...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2012)

Η δεύτερη από τις δύο πρώτες, μου θυμίζει λίγο Manara...


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια Έλσα! Είναι πράγματι ο *Μίλο Μανάρα*, με το κανονικό του όνομα Maurillo Manara (το Milo είναι ψευδώνυμο). Συμμετείχε στην πολύτομη απόδοση σε κόμικ της ιστορίας της Γαλλίας _Histoire de France en bandes dessinées_, των εκδόσεων Larousse (1977-1983).

Μα ελάτε επιτέλους, όλα εσείς τα ντροπαλά αγόρια, είναι δυνατόν να μην αναγνωρίσατε τον κατεξοχήν υμνητή της γυναικείας μορφής; Οι κοπέλες στο πρώτο καρέ δεν σας θυμίζουν τις γυναίκες του Μανάρα; Αύριο θα σας βάλω να δείτε την Άννα Κομνηνή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεν αντέχω να μην το πω. Έχω άγνοια βέβαια, αλλά δεν πιστεύω στις συμπτώσεις. Μήπως είναι ο Moebius;



Υπάρχει μια σύμπτωση, αλλά βρίσκεται αλλού, λίγο παραδίπλα, σ' έναν άλλον από τους αγαπητούς τού αγαπητού Εαρίωνα (και όχι μόνο), τον ΧιΟύγκο Πρατ: 

“I know thirteen ways of telling my life,” claims Hugo Pratt in his autobiography. Although that may be true, it is undeniable that he was born in 1927, in the Italian city of Rimini, and spent his early years in Venice. 

On his father’s side, he descends from Englishmen who left England in 1745 due to religious matters (they were Catholics) and settled in France. His paternal grandfather, who drew military buildings for a living, later found a teaching job in Venice. He named Pratt’s father Rolando, after the poem _Chanson de Roland,_ due to his love for French literature. Rolando would later pass this love of literature to Hugo.
[...]

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, οι γραμμές των αποπάνω μού θύμισαν τον Πρατ κι άρχισα να ψάχνω το μεσημέρι, μέχρι να μ' αρπάξει απ' το γιακά το άγχος της δουλειάς.
Κι επειδή μια αναζήτηση αφήνει πάντα παραπροϊόντα και σήμερα φαίνεται πως είναι του αγίου Κουιζίου (βοήθειά μας), μήπως μπορεί κανείς να βρει βίντεο με το τραγούδι που έχει γράψει ένας άλλος μέγας και πολύ αγαπητός μου για τον Ρολάνδο, το οποίο τελειώνει με τους εξής στίχους:
Roland, the song is ended,
Roland, the Song has only just begun.

Εύκολο να βρείτε ποιος - να 'ναι καλά το γκουγκλίζειν (Roncevaux - Van Der Graaf Generator) - αλλά το τραγούδι έφαγα τον κόσμο να το βρω, όμως τελικά αναγκάστηκα να καταφύγω στο βινύλιο.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μα ελάτε επιτέλους, όλα εσείς τα ντροπαλά αγόρια, είναι δυνατόν να μην αναγνωρίσατε τον κατεξοχήν υμνητή της γυναικείας μορφής; Οι κοπέλες στο πρώτο καρέ δεν σας θυμίζουν τις γυναίκες του Μανάρα; Αύριο θα σας βάλω να δείτε την Άννα Κομνηνή.



Τα μανάρια του Μανάρα κολάζουν και καθολικές καλόγριες, όχι μόνο αγοράκια... :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2012)

Έχω υποτιτλίσει αυτό, που έγινε ταινία.


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2012)

Οι ιππότες της Πρώτης Σταυροφορίας μπαίνουν στην Κωνσταντινούπολη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2014)

...
*The Ruin* is an elegy in Old English, written by an unknown author and published in the 8th century in the Exeter Book, a large collection of poems and riddles. The poem evokes the former glory of a ruined city by jumping from present to past.









_Anglo-Saxon and Norse poems_, edited and translated by Nora Kershaw, Cambridge University Press, 1922
archive.org/stream/anglosaxonnorsep00chadrich#page/50/mode/2up

Για ακουστικούς τύπους:


Spoiler











An alternative rendition of the poem in Modern English, was set by Peter Hammill to music as the song "Imperial Walls", on his 1979 album pH7.







Strange to behold
is the stone of this wall
broken by fate.

The strongholds are bursten,
the work of giants decaying;
the roofs are fallen,
the towers are tottering,
mouldering palaces roofless,
weather-marked masonry shattering.
Shelters time-scarred,
tempest-marred,
undermined of old.

Earth's grasp holdeth
its mighty builders
tumbled, crumbled,
in gravel's harsh grip
till a hundred generations
of men pass away.

Till a hundred generations of men pass away,
Till a hundred generations of men pass away.

Another version, by Michael Alexander, was set by Nicholas Maw as his piece 'The Ruin' for double eight-part chorus and solo horn. Michael Alexander's translation was also used in both Paul Keenan's _The Ruin_ and _A Field of Scarecrows._


Well-wrought this wall: Wierds broke it.
The stronghold burst.…

Snapped rooftrees, towers fallen,
the work of the Giants, the stonesmiths,
mouldereth.
..........................Rime scoureth gatetowers
..........................rime on mortar.

Shattered the showershields, roofs ruined,
age under-ate them.
........................And the wielders & wrights?
Earthgrip holds them — gone, long gone,
fast in gravesgrasp while fifty fathers
and sons have passed.
........................Wall stood,
grey lichen, red stone, kings fell often,
stood under storms, high arch crashed —
stands yet the wallstone, hacked by weapons,
by files grim-ground…
…shone the old skilled work
…sank to loam-crust.

Mood quickened mind, and a man of wit,
cunning in rings, bound bravely the wallbase
with iron, a wonder.

Bright were the buildings, halls where springs ran,
high, horngabled, much throng-noise;
these many meadhalls men filled
with loud cheerfulness: Wierd changed that.

Came days of pestilence, on all sides men fell dead,
death fetched off the flower of the people;
where they stood to fight, waste places
and on acropolis, ruins
....................................Hosts who would build again
shrank to the earth. Therefore are these courts dreary
and that red arch twisteth tiles.
wryeth from roof-ridge, reacheth groundwards.…
Broken blocks.…
...................................There once many a man
mood-glad, goldbright, of gleams garnished,
flushed with wine-pride, flashing war-gear,
gazed on wrought gemstones, on gold, on silver,
on wealth held and hoarded, on light-filled amber,
on this bright burg of broad domination.

Stood stone houses; wide streams welled
hot from source, and a wall all caught
in his bright bosom, that the baths were
hot at hall’s hearth, that was fitting…
…………
Thence hot streams, loosed, ran over hoar stone
unto the ring-tank.…
…It is a kingly thing
…city….
_
Anonymous_
translated by Michael Alexander
_
Only a fragment of this anonymous poem from 10th-century England has survived, but __the description of a once great civilisation devastated by war still resonates strongly in __the 21st century. The poet’s technique of linking two unrelated words together to create __a new one — earthgrip, goldbright, gravesgrasp — is characteristic of the Old English __language in which this was originally written.__

_www.trinitycollege.com/gallery/anthologyonline/download.php?id=349


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

...
Roncevaux - Carloman


----------

